# agrément et avertissement



## nounoudugard (18 Octobre 2022)

bonjour
j'ai une amie assistante maternelle qui a des soucis avec les travailleurs sociaux
lors de la visite à son domicile pour son renouvellement d' agrément  les deux travailleurs sociaux lui ont reprocher onze points négatifs
certains "abusifs"
son agrément s' est arrêté le 7/10/2022 et elle n'a rien reçu 
sur pajemploi son agrément s' est arrêté le 10/10/2022
doit-elle toujours exercer ?
pouvez-vous me donner des pistes pour qu'on puisse l'aider 
quels recours peut-elle avoir car les deux travailleurs sociaux lui donnent des avertissements ?
à qui elle peut s' adresser ?
connaissez-vous des organismes où elle peut s'adresser
j'attends vos réponses et je vous remercie d' avance pour vos aides


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

Bizarre que votre amie n ai rien reçu 

Le soucis pour Pajemploi vue qu elle ne peu pas fournir son nouveau agrément les PE ne vont pas avoir leur cmg 

Votre amie doit de suite contacter sa puer ou sa pmi c est ce qu elle aurait dû faire depuis bien longtemps, elle se trouve dans une situation très très délicate

Vous savez qu elle sont les 11 points négatifs ?
Quels avertissements a t elle eu ?


----------



## nounoudugard (18 Octobre 2022)

bonsoir Sandrine 2575 et merci pour votre réponse
par mis les onze points
trop de jouets   chambres à l' étage  
le premier avertissement elle avait demander une extension d' agrément 
le deuxième trop de points négatifs


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

On prend pas un avertissement pour avoir demander une extension d agrément ni parce que on a trop de jouet 

Pas très clair votre histoire faudrait vraiment être très précise 

Votre amie son agrément s arrête le 7 octobre nous sommes le 18 elle a pas essayer avant aujourd'hui de contacter puer ou pmi ?  Beaucoup de laxisme


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi la puer m'avait bien reproché d'avoir trop de jouets et que ma maison ressemblait trop à une crèche.... faudrait  savoir ce qu'elles veulent les puers, elles veulent que les enfants jouent avec leurs doigts 😅
Dans ce cas précis, s'il n'y a pas eu de retrait d'agrément ou de suspension, c'est que son agrément a été renouvelé, non?
Il faut que votre amie appelle la puer pu bien qu'elle appelle le conseil départemental directement pour savoir où est sa nouvelle attestation d'agrément


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Perso ce que je trouve surprenant c'est de ne s'inquieter que aujourd'hui de son droit d'exercer ou non.
Son précédent Agrément prends fin le 7/10, sans un autre Agrément à fournir elle n'est donc plus agréée, les PE ne pourront plus prétendre aux aides pour l'emploi de cette AM.
Elle a forcément su que l'avis était défavorable avant le 7/10, ne serait ce que lors de la visite justement, non? Pourquoi avoir laissé traîner jusqu'à aujourd'hui?
Là, même en demandant de défendre son dossier en appel devant le CD, en attendant je crains que ses PE n'aient pas d'autre solution que de rompre son contrat.
Après si elle dit qu'on lui met un avertissement pour 11 points c'est donc qu'on lui a bien fait un courrier.
Sans savoir exactement ce qu'il ecrit il va etre difficile de répondre.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour si la demande de renouvellement à été faite en temps et en heure,  votre amie doit demander au cd son agrément,  les dates d'évaluation de son dossier et la décision etant dépassée.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Si son agrément est arrêté elle ne pourra plus exercer. Il faudrait savoir comment elle a réagi aux onze points négatifs a t'elle tout rectifié.
Ce qui est étonnant c'est onze points négatifs qui donnent un avertissement??
Chez une assmat déjà agréée c'est rare qu'autant de choses clochent.


----------



## nanny mcfee (19 Octobre 2022)

nounoudugard a dit: 


> bonjour
> j'ai une amie assistante maternelle qui a des soucis avec les travailleurs sociaux
> lors de la visite à son domicile pour son renouvellement d' agrément  les deux travailleurs sociaux lui ont reprocher onze points négatifs
> certains "abusifs"
> son agrément s' est arrêté le 7/10/2022 et elle n'a rien reçu


bonjour, si j'ai bien compris,elle a bien fait sa demande de renouvellement ? elle a eu la visite de la PMI qui lui ont relevé 11 points négatif? c'est ça?

relevé des points négatif n'empêche pas le renouvellement sauf si ces points méritent un retraît d'agrément mais!!! si c'était le cas elle aurait était avertie par un courrier ou convoqué à la PMI...

pourquoi votre amie n'a pas appelé la PMI ?


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Octobre 2022)

A mon avis, on a pas toutes les infos🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Octobre 2022)

Les parents ont dû recevoir une alerte sur leurs comptes Pajemploi comme quoi leur AM n'était plus agréée....car quand on envoie pas le document suffisamment tôt au service du Pajemploi, ils mettent un message d'alerte aux parents employeurs


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Pour un retrait d'agrément il est nécessaire de passer par le ccpd . Ce qui à priori n'est pas le cas.

Tant qu'on ne saura pas si la demande de renouvellement a été faite ou pas c'est compliqué.  Si les délais sont passés c'est un accord tacite de renouvellement et l'amie envoie un à son cd pour qu'il fournisse le document.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

📌 Juste pour info 

Trop de jouets qui traînent sont des *risques d’accidents pour les enfants et l’AM*

Ma 1ere puer m’avait dit 4 jouets/enfant suffisent pour jouer et faire fonctionner leur imaginaire …

 soit 4x4 = 16 quand même 

Bon j’ai + malgré tout, mais je limite aussi car c’est vrai qu’ils n’y jouent pas avec


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Les onze points négatifs relevés ... C'était peut être un point négatif par jouet jugé en trop ?! 🤔  Non ... ?! 
Ok, je sors ! 😅


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Franchement 11 points qui suscitent problème c'est à se poser des questions 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Octobre 2022)

11 vrais points négatifs ou 11 chipotages. Car trop de jouets faut pas exagérer, moi on me l'a dit aussi...vaut mieux plus que pas assez...et c'est pas parce que les enfants ont beaucoup de jouets que tout traîne par terre et que tout est sortie en même temps....Chaque âge ces activités et ces jouets


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Ça on en sait rien 
Excès de zèle ou vrai manquements ???


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que c'est comme le 1e agrément, après la notification par courrier, vous pouvez entamer un recours gracieux et/ou un recours au tribunal administratif. Vous avez également accès à votre dossier administratif (compte-rendu d'entretien par exemple etc.).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Non, si après 3 mois suivant la demande renouvellement envoyé par rar au cd, celui ci n'a pas donné suite, l'agrément est tacitement accordé !


----------

